# Does anyone have a Stihl KM 90 R repair manual?



## Don Swanson (Aug 2, 2019)

I have the Stihl KM 90R power head but need the repair manual. Can anyone help?


----------



## ray benson (Aug 3, 2019)

Don Swanson said:


> I have the Stihl KM 90R power head but need the repair manual. Can anyone help?


Check your inbox.
Requests are usually in the chainsaw stickies thread. 
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-beg-for-manuals-thread.68615/page-1518


----------

